# Need help identifing a sore in the armpit



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

I noticed a sore on Grissom (almost 6 months old) our golden on Monday night. We were out of town from Wed - Mon and he stayed at a Kennel. We have used this place for other pets, and Grissom knows the gals there - we did obiedence training with them. I called the kennel monday after I noticed it to see if they had seen it or knew what it was. They didn't see it. It was a sore that had scabbed over and was hard - I called to make sure it wasn't a tick of something they pulled off of them. He does have frontline on, and we use it regular (we live in North Dakota and have a lot of them). What I am concerened about is if it is a "hot spot" or not. I have read about them and they sound horrible and want to make sure I get a handle on it early. 

It is scabbed over - nothing oozing out. he doesn't seemed to be bothered by it - I can look at it and touch all around it with no problems, and he doesn't seem to be trying to itch it. So I am so unsure on what it is. 

The area around it is pinkish in color and the fur is thin there and then has these dark marks which may be died skin... I have no idea. Nothing is moving so it isn't fleas. And like I said, he isn't itching. I thought maybe it was from the kennel and him on a leash and the leashing rubbing around his armpit when he tries to go father than it will allow. The leash always seems to end up under his front leg. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Staph infections hit the armpits, but are generally more widespread. I'd say injury except for the little specs around it. I would just keep an eye on it for right now, make sure it keeps healing. Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It doesn't look like a hot spot. They are hot to the touch, red, and only scab once they are healing.

I will find an occasional scab on my dogs and cats. I think sometimes they get them from scratching themselves, or even rough playing.

My experience with ticks, is that they create more of a bump than a sore.


----------



## Kevin's Goldens (May 22, 2008)

just to play it safe, have you vet take a quick look at it.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the more I am thinking about it I bet he got it playing with some other puppies at the kennel. There were 6 goldens there all around the same age...I bet they were playing. I called the vet, he is going to swing by on his way home tonight if it isn't too late. 

And like i said, it doesn't seem to hurt him and it hasn't gotten any bigger since Monday when I first noticed it. 

Thanks for the quick replies!!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (May 25, 2009)

I was going to post sooner but was a crazy weekend... it turned out to be nothing. In fact was completely gone by Saturday and you couldn't tell he had anything there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that it is gone. To me it looked like a scab that was healing up.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Wash the area and see if the black specks come off..... typically when I see that sort of thing on my dogs the surrounding marks are dirt that attaches itself to the base of the hair.


----------

